# Calculate Glycogen



## Deezus (Feb 2, 2005)

Is there any way to calculate approx. how much Glycogen your glycogen stores hold on average, and at max capacity? I know it may sound like a stupid question, but I have been amazed at some things people know about on here.


----------



## LAM (Feb 2, 2005)

liver glycogen stores range from 60-120 grams.  muscle glycogen stores can range from 200-500 grams.  obviously body size would be the determining factor here.


----------



## XcelKrush (Feb 2, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> liver glycogen stores range from 60-120 grams. muscle glycogen stores can range from 200-500 grams. obviously body size would be the determining factor here.


How many calories in a gram of glycogen?  Or is it just carb storage?  I have never understood the whole glycogen thing very well.


----------



## Deezus (Feb 2, 2005)

good question Xcel..... Thanks LAM, as usual, you come through....


----------



## XcelKrush (Feb 2, 2005)

OK, I looked it up and glycogen is a polysaccaride.  And polysaccarides are carbohydrates, so Im guessing 4 calories per gram of glycogen.-?


----------



## XcelKrush (Feb 2, 2005)

So with Lam's information that can be anywhere from 1000-2500 calories.


----------



## Deezus (Feb 2, 2005)

hmmmmmm.... interesting


----------



## JoeR. (Feb 2, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> liver glycogen stores range from 60-120 grams.  muscle glycogen stores can range from 200-500 grams.  obviously body size would be the determining factor here.




So Coleman's liver can hold about 300 grams and his muscles can hold about 1000 grams of glycogen.  Wait on second thought his liver can probably only function about 1/4 of what a normal person could.


----------

